# $40/cy normal?



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Working with bros and Zephyr automatically puts $50 for each CY. Then subtracts 20% as you submit it. This seems really good pay. $40 CY with an unlimited season dump pass. The property was a rush order, got it 2 days after it was do and there was over 90CY of debris all through the house and outside. 

Got 30 CY for the allowable hauled away but it seems too good to be true for how much debris there is. The house was horrible condition. Floors rotted out, door frames need replacing, etc. 

I came from doing small jobs usually never more than $500 and this is up to three times that and I haven't even bid on repairs of the other 60CY of debris yet.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

The 40 CYD is right. Just make sure the photos are good.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds good. It's nice for a change to be working for nationals. I was expecting the worse, although I haven't submitted an invoice yet. Do I have to bid hazard repairs like handrails or steps? With my last 2 regionals I just did what I did and sent them the bill.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Sounds good. It's nice for a change to be working for nationals. I was expecting the worse, although I haven't submitted an invoice yet. Do I have to bid hazard repairs like handrails or steps? With my last 2 regionals I just did what I did and sent them the bill.


Yes,bid everything you find wrong at property! Cover your A** with them or you will get a No Charge order for not reporting!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

5 Brothers are very particular about personals/ie anything of value. Be prepared to bid personals separate, even though they may be mattresses and Christmas trees.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone know how to revise an order with them? Sent to a final conveyance inspection. Bid on debris and it was approved. Got about 20CYD removed. Came home to upload pics but I don't have the option in Zephyr. I remember them saying something about some Mars but none of the log ins they gave me work.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Anyone know how to revise an order with them? Sent to a final conveyance inspection. Bid on debris and it was approved. Got about 20CYD removed. Came home to upload pics but I don't have the option in Zephyr. I remember them saying something about some Mars but none of the log ins they gave me work.


 
MARS is another way to upload work! You should be able to download MARS from there website! I use MARS all the time! if I forget something and close out zephyr ,it can`t be reopened!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Once you close out and upload the order, it is done and cannot be reopened. Mars is an old outdated system, but they do keep it up online and works for a backdoor solution sometimes.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Once you close out and upload the order, it is done and cannot be reopened. Mars is an old outdated system, but they do keep it up online and works for a backdoor solution sometimes.


 
yep, and when the clowns ask u to lable there photos(again, zephry is suppose to do)!


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

first of all zephyr is the worst to work with, and having said that I am sitting here scratching my head as to why ANYONE would work for the brothers anymore.

also here in CT we accept no less than 41.50 per cyd which is 20% off of HUD-and NO other discounts.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

NewEnglandProp said:


> first of all zephyr is the worst to work with, and having said that I am sitting here scratching my head as to why ANYONE would work for the brothers anymore.
> 
> also here in CT we accept no less than 41.50 per cyd which is 20% off of HUD-and NO other discounts.


Who are you working for to get 41? I have only been recently working for 5 brothers so I can't comment on their payments or anything but I have had two big jobs in 3 days so far. $5500 in debris removal in three days seems good to me.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Who are you working for to get 41? I have only been recently working for 5 brothers so I can't comment on their payments or anything but I have had two big jobs in 3 days so far. $5500 in debris removal in three days seems good to me.


 Not sure how long you have been in business- we have been in business since 97 and did our dance with most of the nationals over the years-back in the day SG paid those amounts or close-but as more people got in between us and them (pink floyd wrote a song about it :whistling2: ) the more SG realized they could pump people for more they did, in return so did hand two, thru 7-those years I thought I was losing weight, but it was just my pockets were empty-over the years banks, agents, powers that be notice what you do and we re-inserted ourselves but at the head of the line- but it took a lot of aggrevation, determination-and QUITE a few days of ramene noodles for breakfast lunch n dinner:glare:

edit to say: you work for the sisters you have my condolences


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

.l.l.


----------

